

The Right Touch for Control - zafka
http://www.rdmag.com/articles/2013/04/right-touch-control?et_cid=3224395&et_rid=384790507&linkid=http%3a%2f%2fwww.rdmag.com%2farticles%2f2013%2f04%2fright-touch-control

======
zafka
This article ties in with a book I just started reading(culled from Fog
Creek's Reading list) called "The design of Everyday Things" It inspires me to
resist "cool" at the expense of what works best.

